# 95 Altima help



## Elizondo0126 (May 9, 2005)

I have a 95 Altima. The car overheated, the head was bad so i replaced it. The block was good. The problem that i am having is that when i start it, it doesnt want to idle, when i try to rev it up it kinda hesitates and backfires alittle. It just doesn't idle. I can keep the car running if i play with the throttle. The Check enging light is not on. I checked the distributor, timing, cam timing and timing chain timing, it's all ok. Maybe it's a sensor???? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

sounds like you might have a vacuum leak or a sensor isnt connected. although i think that if a sensor isnt connected you would have a cel... have you checked the idle air control valve to see if its set correctly? you also need to check the maf sensor and insure that the wires (in the throat of the part) are still intact and that the connector is tight. did you set the timing as well too by looking at the position of the exhaust cam in relation to the #1 spark plug wire on the distributor cap? i had a problem after i replaced the head gasket on my alty as well because the exhaust cam was 1 tooth off...


----------



## Elizondo0126 (May 9, 2005)

AsleepAltima said:


> sounds like you might have a vacuum leak or a sensor isnt connected. although i think that if a sensor isnt connected you would have a cel... have you checked the idle air control valve to see if its set correctly? you also need to check the maf sensor and insure that the wires (in the throat of the part) are still intact and that the connector is tight. did you set the timing as well too by looking at the position of the exhaust cam in relation to the #1 spark plug wire on the distributor cap? i had a problem after i replaced the head gasket on my alty as well because the exhaust cam was 1 tooth off...



the distributor only goes one way, or am i wrong?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

Elizondo0126 said:


> the distributor only goes one way, or am i wrong?


yeah it does only go one way but it can be a spark plug terminal off, or one tooth off... it will look really close though unless you check it.


----------



## Elizondo0126 (May 9, 2005)

AsleepAltima said:


> yeah it does only go one way but it can be a spark plug terminal off, or one tooth off... it will look really close though unless you check it.


you're right. what's weird is that somehow it seems it's timing related, i'll double check everything again.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

Elizondo0126 said:


> you're right. what's weird is that somehow it seems it's timing related, i'll double check everything again.


heres an excellent article that helped me get my cams timed right. even though its a 240sx in the pic, its still the same method.

http://www.jimwolftechnology.com/wolfpdf/CAM INSTALL INST FOR KA24DE.PDF


----------

